# Never thought I was going to post here.



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

But i'd like to announce that my new kitten's brother, Bob, went with his mother over the rainbow bridge. Bob was a month old kitten who lost his tail at birth. The mother had been missing and we all assume she's dead. I have no pictures of them but both were black and Bob had blue eyes.

Such a sad thing that Bob never had much of a chance at life, rest in peace Bob, rest in peace mother cat.


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Rest in Peace and God Bless Them Both


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Always sad to lose one pet, but both mother and one month old kitten is sad. God Bless


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

thats very sad, im sorry


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

RIP Bob.


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

I made a thread, Smara, my new kitten, her sister crossed over the rainbow bridge not too long ago

They weren't my cats, but it's still sad


----------

